# Quiet sheep???



## Eliza (Nov 7, 2009)

My wethers have stopped talking to me!  Really, they used to baaaa, now? Noooothing.  What's up with that?


----------



## freemotion (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy and satisfied with life, sounds like!


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 7, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Happy and satisfied with life, sounds like!


That is what I was thinking, You feed them enough that they dont need to cry for more.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 7, 2009)

My sheep never make a peep!  I hear this is a _good_ thing.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 8, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> My sheep never make a peep!  I hear this is a _good_ thing.


Maybe that is because you feed them rotting garbage from the garden?


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 8, 2009)

I've heard fermented foods can paralyze their vocal cords......  :/  

Shucks!  Should have tried that with my children!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 8, 2009)

Really and truly?  I am increasing Ginger's fermented quota immediately!  She is the only one it hasn't worked on yet!

Oh, it doesn't work on humans.  I eat lots of rotten....er.....fermented foods and drinks, and people say I talk too much....


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a rooster that could use some rotting garbage from the garden!!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 8, 2009)

HEY!  THAT's why my roo is so quiet!  I never connected it before now.......   

I love the fact that Toby is a malamute.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT!!  Really, he doesn't crow?  Lucky dog you!  I live on a hill and the coop is down the hill so Tex's crows are echoed! 


BTW my sheep are very quiet except if I'm taking too long to prepare their food.  

Oh, and they also let me know when the horses take themselves on a field trip over to the neighbor's.  (Electric wire fence and forests don't go well together...trees and branches falling all the time.)


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 9, 2009)

Toby is a gem....low decibels and sparse crowing makes for a great roo.  I had to really strain to hear him the other morning and it took awhile to figure out what that sound _was!  _


----------

